

Never Use $_GET Again - convel
http://www.phparch.com/2010/07/08/never-use-_get-again/

======
generalk
This is part of the reason I don't like working in PHP anymore -- this reads
to me like a clear case of an overengineered solution. For example, see the
list of sanitiziation filters:
<http://www.php.net/manual/en/filter.filters.sanitize.php>

Who wants to wade through that when (for most cases) regular expressions are
easily available? Not to mention the lack of any whitelisting support, which
is by and far the best validation technique in a developer's toolbox.

